# R.n.l.b Mary Stanford



## 6639

Is there any member in Dublin who knows the "grand basin " (i think its called that) who would be able to take a lot of close up deck and hull photos of the famous lifeboat Mary Stanford.She was the Ballycotton 51ft Stromness class lifeboat that took part in the Daunt Rock Lightship rescue in 1936 off southern Ireland.apparently she lies in the harbour,but unfortunately I have so far been unable to find her owner,but am embarking on building a model of her and would appreciate film and video footage.as I live in Lancashire it's difficult for me to get over there.if any one would be willing could they please contact me with a phone no. and i'll give them a call.thanks in anticipation.neil.


----------



## gdynia

Photo of her on following website

www.ballycottonlifeboat.org/ marystanford.htm


----------



## 6639

*mary stanford*

thanks,i've got that one.unfortunately to give me the detail that i require i need a great number of close up shots of all aspects of the boat.many thanks though.neil.


----------



## moorouge

The Mary Stanford you refer to was the second RNLI boat to bear that name. The first was stationed at Rye Harbour in Sussex. She was lost with all hands on the 28th November 1928. As it turned out her call out was unnecessary and the crew missed the recall signal.
This remains the greatest loss of life in a single boat suffered by the RNLI. All 17 crew perished.
RNLI HQ in Poole holds a record of an interview I did with the brother of one of those who died that day. It's a very moving, graphic description of the dedication shown by all lifeboat men.


----------



## 6639

moorouge said:


> The Mary Stanford you refer to was the second RNLI boat to bear that name. The first was stationed at Rye Harbour in Sussex. She was lost with all hands on the 28th November 1928. As it turned out her call out was unnecessary and the crew missed the recall signal.
> This remains the greatest loss of life in a single boat suffered by the RNLI. All 17 crew perished.
> RNLI HQ in Poole holds a record of an interview I did with the brother of one of those who died that day. It's a very moving, graphic description of the dedication shown by all lifeboat men.


Yes you are right Moorouge..........I had forgotten I had posted that request it was so long ago.
I finished the model of MS 11 this spring and she turned out to be a nice sailing model under radio control and at 1:12 scale she is quite a handfull.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUE6G54GxV8&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BhFWiQspbY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IPGqapDrm8


----------

